# اماكن بيع رولات الشرنك المستخدم في التغليف



## Fady Malak (3 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخوه الاعضاء 



اريد الاستفسار عن اماكن بيع رولات الشرنك المستخدم في التغليف






​


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (3 أكتوبر 2012)

لو بتستهلك كتير منها ممكن استوردلك كمية مع شغلى بكونى مستورد


----------



## Fady Malak (3 أكتوبر 2012)

محمد حسن مستورد قال:


> لو بتستهلك كتير منها ممكن استوردلك كمية مع شغلى بكونى مستورد



للاسف الاستخدام هيكون محدو وانا اقصد الشرنك الشفاف اللي في الصوره المرفقه و اعتقد انننه يصنع محليا~


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

عند ابناء مخلوف مصانعهم على طريق مصر اسماعيلية بجوار سوق العبور الشرنك والاسترتش والفاكيوم واعتقد موجود منه فى حارة المزين اخر درب البرابرة من ناحية ش بورسعيد


----------



## Fady Malak (3 أكتوبر 2012)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> عند ابناء مخلوف مصانعهم على طريق مصر اسماعيلية بجوار سوق العبور الشرنك والاسترتش والفاكيوم واعتقد موجود منه فى حارة المزين اخر درب البرابرة من ناحية ش بورسعيد



شكرا على الرد استاذ عبد القادر لكن هل هيبيعولي رول واحد او اثنين ولا لازم كميه كبيره؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

ان شالله بالكيلو كل حاجة بتتباع ياريس الفرق بيبقى فى السعر


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (5 أكتوبر 2012)

استاذ و خبرة يا هندسة. ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

اوعى تزعل يا دكتور الراجل عايز كميات صغيرة اول ما ربك يفتحها عليه مش هاقوله غير عنوانك ههههههههههه


----------



## Fady Malak (6 أكتوبر 2012)

ادعولي بس ربنا يوفقني وانا مش هتعامل غير معاه:7:


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

يوجد بدرب البرابرة بالعتبة ومعرض ابناء مخلوف فى ش بورسعيد فى الجزء بين ش الازهر وش الموسكى


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

ربك يوفق الجميع


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (7 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يكرمك,دا اخويا الكبير بيهزر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

طبعا لى الشرف بكونك تعتبرنى اخا لك لكن انت كده هاتطلع على سمعه انى عجوز يا دكتور خليها اخوك الصغير يا سيدى انا موافق ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Fady Malak (10 أكتوبر 2012)

الحمد لله لاقيت المطلوب و للعلم سعر الكيلو 18 جنيه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

عقبال التوريد و التحصيل ربنا معاك


----------

